# ArrayList in JS geht das?



## thadre (21. September 2009)

Gibt es in JS eine ArrayList? Konnte da nichts finden.

Welche alternative könnte ich dazu nutzen?


Danke


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/array.htm

mfg Maik


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2009)

Moin,

beschreibe doch mal, was du vorhast.

Eventuell bietet ja das in JS verfügbare DOM eine Lösung.
Du kannst DOM-Nodelists in JS auch verwenden, ohne dass sie im Dokument selbst sichtbar sind...damit sollte sich evtl. eine ähnliche Funktionalität erreichen lassen


----------

